# Another golden or German shepherd can't decide?



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

Hello

I currently own Tyler a 4yr old Golden retriever male who is fab and I'm ready to add another dog and I know Tyler will love having a brother but for the life of me can't decide what to pick.

I'm torn between another Golden and a GSD.

I was brought up around shepherds and love the breed as much as I do Goldens ( ok Golden's I love a tiny bit more as theirs just somthing special about them)

On one hand most of my dog owner friends say get another golden no breed can match Tyler's play like his own and so I'm advised to get another golden but I've always wanted to own a GSD and I think the combination of a Golden and Shepherd works well even though their so different.

But I also have the issue that I feel like I'm betraying Tyler's breed if I even think of owning another breed I know that sound bizzare and stupid it's the only way I can explain how I feel

I'm hoping those who have both might help or those who have experience of both might help.

I get a lot of conflicting information on German shepherds too , I know they shed a ton and I know they need a lot of socialization and training which I'm more than prepared for but on one hand I get told they are very aloof with strangers to the point you can't take them to busy area's like Christmas markets ect and that they have a higher energy level than Golden's and are not laid back like Golden's or easy going like Golden's but on the other hand Ive been told that's nonsense it's all about how well bred they are and if a shepherd is well bred from a good breeder who breeds for temperament and health and then you train and socialize then GSD's can go to Christmas markets and busy area's and that they are no more energetic than a Golden and that they can be laid back especially long coats they tend to be more chilled?

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I doubt you’re going to get many pro GSD comments here.  My vote is for the Golden.


----------



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> I doubt you’re going to get many pro GSD comments here.  My vote is for the Golden.


Yes I know but thought I should still ask incase anyone has had both.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

I would be curious to hear what others have to say. I have no real thoughts here as I have never owned or have much hands on experience with GSD. If I was looking for a solid guard dog for any needed protection for family I would say a GSD would be a good choice, I am around a lot of them at Dog shows and some do seem to be a bit quirky. The only thing the Goldens are lacking is being any kind of a guard/watch dog. I also do not have much Golden experience as I am on my first one and continuing learning more and more but he will be 3 next month and really could not ask for a better dog.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I used to want a German Shepherd. My oldest sister, Becky, owned several as an adult. She loved them very much. When I told her I wanted to get a big dog and which breeds I was considering, she said “Get the Golden. German Shepherds are great, but they can be more unpredictable and you are going to end up having grandchildren.” I decided she was right and went with a Golden Retriever. I will never be going back. They are such special dogs. 

I do love seeing a beautiful German Shepherd though. I get your attraction to them. I prefer the longer haired variety. I don’t care for the arched back and angles of the hind end that has been bred into them. I prefer a straighter back on a dog. There are two in my neighborhood. One the owner says is just downright mean. She’s a little snippy herself (lol) and said she wanted one for a guard dog. I think the dog could have turned out nicer. There’s another one who is older. The owner of that one has always taken her to doggie daycare, so I think she’s getting along with other dogs fine. She’s a rescue. Her husband was a WWII veteran and a bit scared of German Shepherds, so he told me he decided to adopt one. He so loved that dog. Sadly, he passed away just a couple of years after getting the dog. His wife seems to love her very much.

People think sometimes German Shepherds are mean, but I think they’re fine family dogs. That being said, I do agree with my sister a well bred Golden Retriever generally has a much more reliable temperament. All dogs need socialization and training, but you’re not going to get the same happy go lucky personality out of a GSD that you would for a Golden Retriever. It depends on what you want in a dog. I’ve seen German Shepherds out and about who are more friendly. I’ll never forget when one came bounding up off leash at Kiawah Island to play with my last Golden. It is an off leash beach for dogs under voice command. That can get iffy, depending on the owners. Anyway, I was definitely wary as I realized what was bounding up. Atlas. They had the best time that day playing with each other. The owner was lovely. At the end, she thanked me for letting Luke play with Atlas. She said most people were scared of him. I will say Luke was an extremely chill Golden Retriever.

Is Tyler calmer? I think when there’s two the younger dog will learn from the older dog’s personality.

Sorry. I’m chatty in the mornings. The next time I get another dog, I plan to get another Golden Retriever. Whatever you decide, I hope you come back and share photos. Let’s see Tyler!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I’ve always admired GSD’s. I’ve always owned Goldens, and normally more then one. I currently have 3 intact males.
I spent most of last year in and obedience class with a GSD, experienced owner, well trained and socialized. This owner also has another breed that she uses as therapy dogs at a local hospital. The GSD and my dog were in class together and fine for weeks. One day it came after my golden. We are all experienced handlers, well trained dogs, it was brushed off. No harm done kind of thing. It happened again the next week. Completely unprovoked. After being on the receiving end of that kind of aggression I know I don’t want to own a GSD. They are smart and beautiful, but with a golden I never have to worry about that type of issue.

I know that’s one dog, not the breed, but it was enough to take them off my list. I’m a golden person forever.


----------



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

diane0905 said:


> I used to want a German Shepherd. My oldest sister, Becky, owned several as an adult. She loved them very much. When I told her I wanted to get a big dog and which breeds I was considering, she said “Get the Golden. German Shepherds are great, but they can be more unpredictable and you are going to end up having grandchildren.” I decided she was right and went with a Golden Retriever. I will never be going back. They are such special dogs.
> 
> I do love seeing a beautiful German Shepherd though. I get your attraction to them. I prefer the longer haired variety. I don’t care for the arched back and angles of the hind end that has been bread into them. I prefer a straighter back on a dog. There are two in my neighborhood. One the owner says is just downright mean. She’s a little snippy herself (lol) and said she wanted one for a guard dog. I think the dog could have turned out nicer. There’s another one who is older. The owner of that one has always taken her to doggie daycare, so I think she’s getting along with other dogs fine. She’s a rescue. Her husband was a WWII veteran and a bit scared of German Shepherds, so he told me he decided to adopt one. He so loved that dog. Sadly, he passed away just a couple of years after getting the dog. His wife seems to love her very much.
> 
> ...


Yes Tyler is calm he's a Show line Golden and he's super chill he loves being on the couch watching TV with me he's a very chilled laid back boy which is why I've been told to get another golden as GSD's can have more energy to burn than Golden's and are not as laid back


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tylersmommy said:


> Yes Tyler is calm he's a Show line Golden and he's super chill he loves being on the couch watching TV with me he's a very chilled laid back boy which is why I've been told to get another golden as GSD's can have more energy to burn than Golden's and are not as laid back


My Golden Retriever, Logan, is almost three and full of get up and go and loves being active. At home, he’s very chill. That’s a very nice thing about Goldens once they start maturing.


----------



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I’ve always admired GSD’s. I’ve always owned Goldens, and normally more then one. I currently have 3 intact males.
> I spent most of last year in and obedience class with a GSD, experienced owner, well trained and socialized. This owner also has another breed that she uses as therapy dogs at a local hospital. The GSD and my dog were in class together and fine for weeks. One day it came after my golden. We are all experienced handlers, well trained dogs, it was brushed off. No harm done kind of thing. It happened again the next week. Completely unprovoked. After being on the receiving end of that kind of aggression I know I don’t want to own a GSD. They are smart and beautiful, but with a golden I never have to worry about that type of issue.
> 
> I know that’s one dog, not the breed, but it was enough to take them off my list. I’m a golden person forever.


This was very spooky to read as the same thing happened with my dad's last GSD he researched his breeder very carefully he was a long coat shepherd and after having several with dog reactivity he researched his breeder very well found one who bred bred for temperament and did extensive health testing and reared and socialized the puppies well. 

Then dad did proper socialisation and trained him from day one and he was a really beautiful gentle shepherd and their was a boxer he knew on his daily walks and had seen him since he was 12 weeks old and this boxer he saw everyday and was his best friend and then out of nowhere when he was around 3yrs old he just attacked the boxer who was just stood with his owner and the boxer wasn't doing anything and dads shepherd just attacked him. 

After that he became moody with other dogs and dad took him to the vets to check nothing medical but nope he just decided one day he didn't like him. 

I've never had that with Tyler , dad hasn't had a GSD since he said even when I did everything right I still ended up with a dog reactive GSD. 

Interesting to know you've had a similar experience


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I had a GSD. I loved her. Aloof doesn’t translate into can’t take them anywhere. Would I get one again? Probably not. I really don’t like what they’ve done to them. They aren’t the beautiful, graceful dogs they once were. I personally don’t have time and energy for a working line GSD. If you want wiggly butt excitement over strangers get a golden.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I think that’s what my sister was talking about when she said they can be unpredictable. She was very good about training and caring for her dogs. They were good dogs. They are just very different from a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

diane0905 said:


> I think that’s what my sister was talking about when she said they can be unpredictable. She was very good about training and caring for her dogs. They were good dogs. They are just very different from a Golden Retriever.


Yeah he's had them since 1964 and he told me they have just been ruined over the years not just physically, his first three were nothing like the ones he's had recently he told me his first three were the only ones he'd class as having stable temperaments first one brought in 1964, second 1968 and third 1976 after that he didn't get his 4th until 1998 and that's when he saw how much they had changed and he was my dad's first ever GSD to be reactive to other dogs the first three were bomb proof temperament wise


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Tylersmommy said:


> Hello
> 
> I currently own Tyler a 4yr old Golden retriever male who is fab and I'm ready to add another dog and I know Tyler will love having a brother but for the life of me can't decide what to pick.
> 
> ...


I own a Lab and a Clumber in addition to my Golden. I don’t feel that betrays anything. In fact, I know a terrific Golden breeder who also breeds Clumbers. She’s not betraying the breed, either.

I was bitten by a German Shepherd so I wouldn’t own one, but you are not betraying the breed by getting another breed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So.. there have been a few GSD's show up in classes where I train (drop in obedience competition classes) and all except 1 had to keep their dogs on the opposite side of the room from all other dogs because of dog aggression. 

Both my parents grew up with german shepherds (because they were basically like labs to people back in 40-60's). When you got to the 90's when we were pushing my parents for a dog, my mom looked at GSD's and decided they were too dangerous to get with small kids and got a golden instead. Smartest thing my parents ever did.


----------



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

Megora said:


> So.. there have been a few GSD's show up in classes where I train (drop in obedience competition classes) and all except 1 had to keep their dogs on the opposite side of the room from all other dogs because of dog aggression.
> 
> Both my parents grew up with german shepherds (because they were basically like labs to people back in 40-60's). When you got to the 90's when we were pushing my parents for a dog, my mom looked at GSD's and decided they were too dangerous to get with small kids and got a golden instead. Smartest thing my parents ever did.


That is so interesting my dad got his first and second Shepherd GSD in the 60's and his third in 70's and they were bomb proof temperament and they were not aggressive at all to other dogs then he didn't get his next one til the 90's in 1998 and he was so different and every shepherd from him onwards has been dog aggressive. 

I think it's such a shame what they have done to the breed. 

I'm definitely leaning towards another Golden


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

I’ve had multiple German shepherds along side my golden retriever. Honestly? I’m done with the GSD breed. I’ve always had working lines, and I was fully prepared for the drive and energy. No problem there. The problem? Reactivity and inappropriate aggression. 3/3 of my GSDs had terrible dog reactivity out of the gate. I had to very carefully manage them and let me tell you, it is so exhausting. I’ve sworn that I will never have another reactive dog again. It’s a dealbreaker for me.

I absolutely love that my shepherds saw me as their whole world. They could not care less about other people. If I was around, all their attention was on me. They were incredibly biddable, wanted to please, so easy to train, but that also describes goldens. I loved the discernment they had (when it was appropriate) and that they didn’t love every single other person. Mine were appropriately aloof with people. They had zero issues with guests coming over or people stopping to talk to us while out and about. They would sniff the new person, then turn their attention back to me to see what to do next. There was never an over-enthusiastic, tail going a million miles an our, I’ve-met-my-new-best-friend stranger greetings with my shepherds like I get with my golden. I hugely prefer it that way.

Reactivity and in appropriate aggression is so common in the breed now that even finding a reputable breeder doesn’t mean too much. Two of my three shepherds came from stellar breeders that do absolutely everything right, and I still had issues with temperament. I would advise you get another golden if you don’t ever want to have to worry about having guests over, taking your dog out and about with you, or even walking down the street where you might encounter another dog.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Tylersmommy said:


> I'm definitely leaning towards another Golden


I think it is one of the breeds that once you have one you're hooked for life. I grew up with Boxers as a kid, had a few small breeds (2 Maltese's/ A Yorkie, had 2 Great Danes. Currently have 5 Collies but there is just something about a Goldens personality that is just infectious. In my opinion they are just the most beautiful dogs with a matching personality.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I've only ever had Goldens....I haven't had an experience yet to convince me to not get another Golden......they're just everything I want right there. I can still admire other people's other breeds without taking them home with me.....


----------



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

Pytheis said:


> I’ve had multiple German shepherds along side my golden retriever. Honestly? I’m done with the GSD breed. I’ve always had working lines, and I was fully prepared for the drive and energy. No problem there. The problem? Reactivity and inappropriate aggression. 3/3 of my GSDs had terrible dog reactivity out of the gate. I had to very carefully manage them and let me tell you, it is so exhausting. I’ve sworn that I will never have another reactive dog again. It’s a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> I absolutely love that my shepherds saw me as their whole world. They could not care less about other people. If I was around, all their attention was on me. They were incredibly biddable, wanted to please, so easy to train, but that also describes goldens. I loved the discernment they had (when it was appropriate) and that they didn’t love every single other person. Mine were appropriately aloof with people. They had zero issues with guests coming over or people stopping to talk to us while out and about. They would sniff the new person, then turn their attention back to me to see what to do next. There was never an over-enthusiastic, tail going a million miles an our, I’ve-met-my-new-best-friend stranger greetings with my shepherds like I get with my golden. I hugely prefer it that way.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much this has helped me decide to get another Golden.

I am the same as you I liked how GSD's don't treat everyone like their best friend like Golden's do and I preferred how GSD's are only interested in you but reactivity would be a deal breaker for me too , especially after having a happy go lucky golden who I can take anywhere and never have to worry about how he'll react.

Will you always have Golden's even though you prefer dogs who aren't as friendly with people like the Golden is?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pytheis said:


> Reactivity and in appropriate aggression is so common in the breed now that even finding a reputable breeder doesn’t mean too much. Two of my three shepherds came from stellar breeders that do absolutely everything right, and I still had issues with temperament.


The worst part is outside of dog classes, I HAVE met wonderful GSD's. But they were backyard bred and probably had unknown clearance histories behind them for decades. These were farm bred dogs and generally were completely wonderful. The trade up is health concerns because there was nobody specifically breeding for health behind them.... but even there, these dogs lived to be 14-17 years old. Just farm dogs. Straight backs and non-exaggerated angulation, etc, because again very far from the breed ring + very far from the Czech lines that got introduced 20+ years ago.

I don't have any pictures to show it, but I would bring my dogs to the barn where I kept my horse and the barn lady's GSD's would come out to check my dogs out and move on without any aggression. I don't remember ever feeling afraid for my dogs' safety.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I used to own GSDs. I don't want any more, it's Goldens for me. It's also worth noting that many home owner's insurance won't cover a GSD, so before you get one, verify that your insurance allows for coverage with one.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I've owned a rescue shepherd and a couple of husky/shepherd crosses. I see many at obedience trials. All of the ones I see at trials have wonderful temperaments. Of course, the ones with sketchy temperaments probably don't make it to trials. 

Shepherds are generally very smart and often protective, sometimes when you don't want them to be. I love shepherds. I've sometimes thought about another shepherd, but, at my age, I'm looking to go down in dog size, not up. Shepherds also tend to have a short life span, 10 years or so. As in goldens and labs, the breed has multiple splits. If I were to look for one, I would avoid any dogs with conformation titles. The GSD is the poster child for how terribly wrong the breed ring can go. The Schutzhund lines are sounder physically, but may be a lot more protective than you would be prepared for. Shepherds are still sometimes bred as guide dogs and, if you can get one of those that didn't make the cut, they usually have good physical and mental traits. You might be on a waiting list for years, though. Labs are largely replaced GSDs as guide dogs. 

There are a lot of GSDs that end up in rescue, often through no fault of their own. Check out Petfinders. The advantage of adopting an adult rescue is that you can better evaluate their adult temperament, size, and physical build. 

If you're set on a puppy, I'd say the best two options are to 
1) hang around OB trials and, if you see a shepherd you like with a good temperament, ask the owner where the dog is from.
2) visit backyard bred litters, but ignore the puppies until you have a chance to meet the mother. Try also to arrange to meet the sire, who will likely be owned by someone else. If you like mom and dad, take a puppy. 

Get the opposite sex from your golden; it will decrease the likelihood of dominance issues between the dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PalouseDogs said:


> 2) visit backyard bred litters, but ignore the puppies until you have a chance to meet the mother. Try also to arrange to meet the sire, who will likely be owned by someone else. If you like mom and dad, take a puppy.


🥴


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

We have had both and the GSD was much more protective than the Golden. In a not-good way. Her name was Mom because she loved us and took care of us.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I didn’t take the time to read through all the responses. But as a professional groomer I have definitely handled my share of GSD’s. I would venture to guess none of them came from preservation breeders. I will never forget the puppy who had hip dysplaysia so severely she was euthanized before she even turned 1. I also groomed one who I couldn’t approach at all-I took a look at his face and brought out a couple muzzles that I thought would fit him. The owner put on the muzzle and I groomed him without ever removing it because I didn’t want to die that day. I think the owner was mortified because they never came back even though he did calm down and stop lunging at me once the owner was gone and I told her this. Another was so nervous that even though he was groomed fairly regularly he got explosive diarrhea almost every time. Those are the standouts in my memory. The rest were more moderate in temperament. Some required muzzles, but not so bad I couldn’t put it on and remove it as needed. Some behaved well enough but they couldn’t have cared less whether or not I existed. We suspect my sister’s dog was half GSD. She was a great dog, profoundly loyal to my sister, but very cautious of male strangers. Had I not been part of her family, she would’ve needed a muzzle for nail trims; but at the same time our little brother who was probably like 5 at the time would take her out and do drop on recall with her over and over and she would do it! My cousin recently got an all black GSD and he has done a great job with training and socializing him-brings him to most of our family gatherings, etc. He is a nice enough dog for sure, but definitely doesn’t NEED to see people (besides his owner of course!) like a golden would. The horse barn my sister works for always have at least 1 GSD because they want something to help guard their expensive show horses and foals. The first one I remember was super sweet, not much of a guard dog, but she had hip dysplaysia. The next one was a much better guard dog, but he attacked their grandchild so they euthanized him. I have yet to meet their current GSD’s. Another cousin shows border collies and Kooikerhodjes (not sure if I spelled that right), she has said that she really doesn’t like how the breed is being bred these days-structure problems I believe. I also now a retired K9 officer who says a lot of police and military are going with Belgian Malinois because of the high prevalence of hip dysplasia in GSD’s. Anyway, these are my experiences with the breed. I would say you would definitely have to be careful to find an excellent breeder with the things like hip dysplaysia and sketchy temperaments so common. I admit I do like the look and loyalty of a nice GSD-makes me think of old time tv shows like Rin TinTin or something! But I for one am completely sold on goldens and will never have anything else!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I also now a retired K9 officer who says a lot of police and military are going with Belgian Malinois because of the high prevalence of hip dysplasia in GSD’s.


The worst hip xrays I've seen posted at different places are typically gsd's....


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Megora said:


> The worst hip xrays I've seen posted at different places are typically gsd's....


Sadly, same. The breed has suffered so much under bad breeding practices.


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

I grew up with German Shepherds in the 60s and 70s and I’ve owned 4 GSDs as an adult. The GSDs I knew in the 60s and 70s were sensible and intuitive, but would have gone to the wall to protect us. We managed them carefully and never put them in situations where they felt we were in danger.

The last two German Shepherds I owned were delightful dogs, but scatty. I trained at a German Shepherd club and saw a lot of GSDs with intense, unfocused energy that morphed into aggression.

This video of a recent world record for the most Golden Retrievers in a gathering illustrates the difference between Golden Retrievers and GSDs. I just can’t imagine a peaceful gathering with 1000 GSDs.








@golden_crumpet on Instagram: "At Melbourne Gold Rush, trying to help break the world record. Edit: we DID break the world record! Over 1000 golden retrievers and their owners attended. If you live in Australia and want to attend next time follow Melbourne Gold Rush on Facebook."


@golden_crumpet shared a post on Instagram: "At Melbourne Gold Rush, trying to help break the world record. Edit: we DID break the world record! Over 1000 golden retrievers and their owners attended. If you live in Australia and want to attend next time follow Melbourne Gold Rush on Facebook."...




www.instagram.com


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

We had a Shepard mix (don't know with what, but think it was a herding breed) that we rescued in Nov. '06 until he went over Rainbow Bridge March '18. He was between 2-3 when we got him and he joined our little family (my golden Charlie, DH and I). Had the first kid a year later, one more 3 years after that. 

When we first adopted him, he was very people reactive (did NOT like men with beards and sunglasses), but we worked with him on it, and it faded away in less than a year. 

He was great with our kids; he loved adults more than kids, but the kids were clearly his pack; he'd keep an eye on them when they were learning to walk, jumped in front of them as the kids tripped so they would fall against him instead of the ground, (we did not encourage this!) and lie near wherever they were when anyone was over, kind of in-between the kids and the other people. He was wary of strangers, but never growled or bit anyone. Whenever friends or family would stay over, they would comment on how sweet it was that he slept in their room, and if they had to get up to go to bathroom during the night, he'd go with them, wait outside the door, then go back to the guest room with them and lie next to their bed.  We never told anyone that he was not being sweet (which he was, truly), he was keeping an eye on them.

When DH had to travel for work, Chance would take it upon himself to do sentry duty all night long; he'd check on each kid in their room, check on me, then go out the doggie door and patrol the perimeter of the yard, come back in to do the inside perimeter of the house, curl up next to me for a nap, then get up again within an hour to make the rounds again. Our golden snoozed the night away, oblivious 

He was a good, good boy, we loved him dearly. We were heartbroken when we lost him to CHF. 

He was a mix, though, which isn't fair to compare him to full breed GSDs. He definitely was a mix of the best of whatever both his breeds where; he was only about 65lbs, but looked like a very slender short-haired GSD. Every other dog I've had as an adult was a golden, but we'd definitely get another GSD mix again. I worry about the health of the full breed GSDs; a lot of hip/elbow issues, like Goldens.

I hope this was helpful! Please share what you decide to do


----------



## Rockalicious (Nov 23, 2020)

I have a 1 year old golden, and my old previous dog was a German Shepherd. I loved him, and he was a great dog. He definitely loved "his people" more than others, but he was very friendly to everyone and was not dog or cat reactive at all. For a very brief time, I had to rent a room from someone who wouldn't let him inside during the day while I was at work (he was inside whenever I was home), and despite doing my best to keep him contained outside, he kept getting out and I'd get calls from the local animal control. Each time they would laugh and say, "Bodi is with us again, he is just the sweetest boy!" This was many years ago, though (20 or so), and I don't know what kind of dogs are being bred these days. Reading through these posts makes me sad, since many have commented on temperament problems with GSDs, and that was just not my experience. Bodi was the sweetest boy, a great soul. And of course you know you can get bad temperaments in Goldens, too. I think you can get great GSDs and great Goldens, but as you know, they are very different types of dogs, so it really depends on what's important to you in a dog.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

The German Shepherd that bit me had targeted me for months. It would bark and growl and throw itself against the fence. The dog finally figured out that if it started running on its porch it could leap and clear the fence which is what it did the day it bit me. A deputy sheriff neighbor came out and whacked the dog with his baton which ended the attack. 

The dog was eventually mercifully euthanized, which, sadly, was the safest outcome for everyone in the neighborhood.


----------



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to give your advice and experiences it's much appreciated. 

I have decided that even though nothing put me off the GSD I have decided to get another Golden because I'm not the right person for a GSD even if they could suit me I'm not the right person for a GSD and the best thing for me to do for the breed would be to be honest with myself and not get one knowing deep down I'm not the right person for the breed. 

So I'm sticking to the breed who is perfect for me but most importantly I'm perfect for the breed too and that's Golden's


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

I have owned and loved both GSD’s and Goldens- they are VERY different. I decided to go with Goldens for our past two dogs as GSDs can (and usually are) very protective of their families- especially if there are children. I did not want to have to worry that my dog was going to get into trouble “protecting his kids.” It is also REALLY hard to find shepherd breeders with dogs that have good hips. Arguably, people may say “but Goldens have hip issues too…” Yes and no- Golden breeders who have OFA clearances on their dogs seem to do a much better job of things and the conformation type of the GSD has changed so much in the past 20years toward a long, low angle so that the crippling effects seem to hit those dogs much younger and more often. Sadly, you may also find that a GSD is discriminated against by certain boarding facilities, trainers, rental complexes and parks. Just my thoughts.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

sevans said:


> I have owned and loved both GSD’s and Goldens- they are VERY different. I decided to go with Goldens for our past two dogs as GSDs can (and usually are) very protective of their families- especially if there are children. I did not want to have to worry that my dog was going to get into trouble “protecting his kids.” It is also REALLY hard to find shepherd breeders with dogs that have good hips. Arguably, people may say “but Goldens have hip issues too…” Yes and no- Golden breeders who have OFA clearances on their dogs seem to do a much better job of things and the conformation type of the GSD has changed so much in the past 20years toward a long, low angle so that the crippling effects seem to hit those dogs much younger and more often. Sadly, you may also find that a GSD is discriminated against by certain boarding facilities, trainers, rental complexes and parks. Just my thoughts.


Well said, I have always had a fascination for GSDs but the ones that I see all the time seem to be a bit skittish. I just love watching them fly around the show ring. Very cool to watch when in the hands of an experienced handler. The nice thing about a Golden is within reason there is not a chance he would ever bite anyone. Now I know you can't say never but it is about the same chance as one of my Collies biting someone. There are just breeds you don't typically have to worry about when they meet new people. Now my first Great Dane.... that is a whole other issue.. LOL.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

If I was a breeder or either Golden's or GSP's and someone told me they were debating between the two breeds, I don't think I would sell them a pup.

A friend of mine worked as a prison guard, much of the time at a maximum security prison. He said there was a handler with a GSP and he LOVED that dog. It wasn't because the dog was a sweetheart.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> If I was a breeder or either Golden's or GSP's and someone told me they were debating between the two breeds, I don't think I would sell them a pup.
> 
> A friend of mine worked as a prison guard, much of the time at a maximum security prison. He said there was a handler with a GSP and he LOVED that dog. It wasn't because the dog was a sweetheart.


Why? GSP's don't typically have a mean bone in their body. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 

They sometimes do not seem to have brains in there either, but seem nice enough dogs.

Very flashy movement. They like stacking up and pointing, etc...


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Megora said:


> They sometimes do not seem to have brains in there either


This one was smart enough to knowl the inmates from the guards


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

SRW said:


> This one was smart enough to knowl the inmates from the guards


I think you mean GSD? And the thread is about GSDs… not GSPs.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> I think you mean GSD? And the thread is about GSDs… not GSPs.


yes
fixed


----------



## HoneyHeart (5 mo ago)

Tylersmommy said:


> Yes I know but thought I should still ask incase anyone has had both.


I've had both, and they are very, very different dogs. My Golden, Honey, was extremely gentle, calm, and patient, even by Golden standards. She was happy to hang out on the couch for an afternoon if we were too busy to play, but was always up for an adventure whenever we were. She was excellent with kids! I was more worried about the kids getting too rough with her instead of the other way around. She was so easy to train and excelled at using FluentPet devices. She never destroyed anything, not even her toys, and rarely if ever barked. She was just an all-round perfect dog for a busy family and she brought so many people joy.

I've had several GSDs over the years and they were all really wonderful in their own right, but one in particular embodied the differences between the two breeds. Many years ago, prior to starting a family, we adopted a male GSD who had an impeccable pedigree. He knew 270 words and phrases, excelled at obedience and scent work, and was a right handful 24/7. It was a constant challenge to be everything he needed us to be, so our lives outside of work were devoted to training and play. We should have known what we were getting into when we went to see the puppies at 8 weeks old, and while the rest of the litter played as you would expect puppies to do, my dog sat and watched the breeder, waiting for a command. Just an incredible dog, but one that required a specific setting in order to be happy. As I said, it was a major challenge to meet his needs. While we did our best, he would have been more suited to police work than life as a family dog.

While he was an outlier, all GSDs are working dogs and need a lot of interaction and exercise in order to be happy. He passed away at almost 14 years old, when our daughter was 5. We never let him be around our child or visiting kids unsupervised. Never. Even with all of his training, he was very protective of his family and we didn't want to risk it. I friend in college was attacked by a GSD as a child. He ended up with 130 stitches in his face after the dog misunderstood what two kids playing meant. I didn't want that to happen to us. When our grief had subsided and we were ready to get another dog, we decided to get a Golden. We had such a great experience with her (she passed 3 weeks ago at age 12), that any future dog, when we are ready, will be a Golden.

My advice is to get the dog that best matches your lifestyle and is a good match for your current dog. There are people here on this forum that describe a very different experience with their Golden than I had with my own. My Golden was perfect for my family and this stage of our life -- we couldn't have asked for a better dog for us. Another Golden might have not been the ideal for us, but chances are very, very good that they would have been awfully close. I can't say the same when it comes to GSDs. There are some generalizations that can be made and it's good to keep those in mind, especially when mixing the two breeds together. Hope that helps (and I sincerely hope that doesn't offend anybody). We love both breeds!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sort of off topic but not - skip to the 1:05 minute mark. Just for a laugh.


----------



## HoneyHeart (5 mo ago)

That guy’s hilarious! He has several really good videos on dog breed differences!


----------



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

@SRW I don't know why your saying I shouldn't be given a pup just because I was between two different breeds I really like both breeds and was only asking to see what GSD are like to live with compared to Golden's and from everyone's replies I know as much as I like GSD's their not for me and I'm best sticking with goldens. Loads of people look at other breeds so I don't know why your saying that for.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Tylersmommy said:


> @SRW I don't know why your saying I shouldn't be given a pup just because I was between two different breeds


That isn't what I said.


----------



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

SRW said:


> If I was a breeder or either Golden's or GSP's and someone told me they were debating between the two breeds, I don't think I would sell them a pup.


You said you wouldn't give a pup to someone like me debating between two breeds if you were a breeder and what I was saying is why as lots of people do that before making their mind up.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Tylersmommy said:


> You said you wouldn't give a pup to someone like me debating between two breeds if you were a breeder


Yes, because debating between two breeds so different from each other would tell me you want an ornament rather than a working dog (which both breeds are). I would encourage you to get one of the many breeds that are bred to be ornaments.


----------



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

SRW said:


> Yes, because debating between two breeds so different from each other would tell me you want an ornament rather than a working dog (which both breeds are). I would encourage you to get one of the many breeds that are bred to be ornaments.


Wow , don't know what breeds you class as ornament breeds or what makes you think I should be looking at one but I already own a Golden Tyler we do obedience, Dock diving , agility together. 

Tyler is a wonderful dog and suits me very well hence I'm getting another golden. Yes their working dogs but not everyone works them and most don't even do half of what I do their are goldens out their who don't even get the mental or physical stimulation they need everyday. 

So no your wrong I don't need an ornament dog , Golden's suit me just fine


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

SRW said:


> Yes, because debating between two breeds so different from each other would tell me you want an ornament rather than a working dog (which both breeds are). I would encourage you to get one of the many breeds that are bred to be ornaments.


Not sure how you’re coming up with this? It seems extremely unfair to judge someone’s ability to own a dog just because they have 2 or even 3 or more breeds they really like and are trying to discern which would be most suited to their lifestyle! I would much rather someone come to a place like this and ask about the breeds to find out what they are like before they just go and get one based on how they look! I would think breeders would appreciate a buyer doing research before choosing a breed as well. Just seems really unfair and unnecessary to write someone off just because they are trying to pick a breed!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Not sure how you’re coming up with this? It seems extremely unfair to judge someone’s ability to own a dog just because they have 2 or even 3 or more breeds they really like and are trying to discern which would be most suited to their lifestyle!


I am not a breeder so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I didn’t take the time to read through all the responses. But as a professional groomer I have definitely handled my share of GSD’s. I would venture to guess none of them came from preservation breeders. I will never forget the puppy who had hip dysplaysia so severely she was euthanized before she even turned 1. I also groomed one who I couldn’t approach at all-I took a look at his face and brought out a couple muzzles that I thought would fit him. The owner put on the muzzle and I groomed him without ever removing it because I didn’t want to die that day. I think the owner was mortified because they never came back even though he did calm down and stop lunging at me once the owner was gone and I told her this. Another was so nervous that even though he was groomed fairly regularly he got explosive diarrhea almost every time. Those are the standouts in my memory. The rest were more moderate in temperament. Some required muzzles, but not so bad I couldn’t put it on and remove it as needed. Some behaved well enough but they couldn’t have cared less whether or not I existed. We suspect my sister’s dog was half GSD. She was a great dog, profoundly loyal to my sister, but very cautious of male strangers. Had I not been part of her family, she would’ve needed a muzzle for nail trims; but at the same time our little brother who was probably like 5 at the time would take her out and do drop on recall with her over and over and she would do it! My cousin recently got an all black GSD and he has done a great job with training and socializing him-brings him to most of our family gatherings, etc. He is a nice enough dog for sure, but definitely doesn’t NEED to see people (besides his owner of course!) like a golden would. The horse barn my sister works for always have at least 1 GSD because they want something to help guard their expensive show horses and foals. The first one I remember was super sweet, not much of a guard dog, but she had hip dysplaysia. The next one was a much better guard dog, but he attacked their grandchild so they euthanized him. I have yet to meet their current GSD’s. Another cousin shows border collies and Kooikerhodjes (not sure if I spelled that right), she has said that she really doesn’t like how the breed is being bred these days-structure problems I believe. I also now a retired K9 officer who says a lot of police and military are going with Belgian Malinois because of the high prevalence of hip dysplasia in GSD’s. Anyway, these are my experiences with the breed. I would say you would definitely have to be careful to find an excellent breeder with the things like hip dysplaysia and sketchy temperaments so common. I admit I do like the look and loyalty of a nice GSD-makes me think of old time tv shows like Rin TinTin or something! But I for one am completely sold on goldens and will never have anything else!


I would choose a Malinois over a GSD any day of the week! I just admire them from afar because I know I don't have the time for one!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Megora said:


> Sort of off topic but not - skip to the 1:05 minute mark. Just for a laugh.


He is always spot on with these!


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

That dude is pretty funny.. My dog would be like YO .. come site down and pet me for a few minutes.. The treats are over in that bowl on the kitchen counter. After you give me a few I will walk you around and show you where my parents keep all the valuables but only if you give me a few belly rubs on the way out 😝


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

SRW said:


> Yes, because debating between two breeds so different from each other would tell me you want an ornament rather than a working dog (which both breeds are). I would encourage you to get one of the many breeds that are bred to be ornaments.


They are different in many ways, but both breeds fall into that extremely small subset of AKC breeds that were bred to work one-on-one interactively with a person. What all those breeds have in common, to varying degrees, is intelligence, biddability, and a strong work ethic. You see people in OB all the time with superficially different breeds that have those things in common. The most common breed "combo" that OB people tend to have, if they have more than breed is golden and BC (because those are the top two OB breeds). However, I think most people that really love those traits in a dog admire most of the breeds with those traits. Goldens, BCs, Aussies, mini- and standard poodles, field-line labs, shelties, Malinois, GSD, and the handful of other dogs that excel in OB and other interactive activities are very different but they are all eager to work with a person, love training, etc. I've also considered another GSD, and a BC, and will likely get another standard poodle. I've met some GSDs that you could practically carry on a conversation with, if they could talk back. They are often very smart. I love smart dogs. 

GSDs have mostly been replaced by mals and Dutch Shepherds among owners who want that personality in an athletic package. The breed ring, producing weird-looking dogs with shaky back legs, ruined the reputation of GSDs, even though there were a substantial number of breeders that refused to breed for that show ring type. GSDs, of all lines, continue to be plagued by hip dysplasia and other crippling issues as well, despite ongoing efforts to breed away from them. One of people in my training group has had 3 GSDs. He went with a Dutch Shepherd this time because he said all his GSDs were virtual cripples by the age of 9.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

PalouseDogs said:


> The breed ring, producing weird-looking dogs with shaky back legs, ruined the reputation of GSDs, even though there were a substantial number of breeders that refused to breed for that show ring type. GSDs, of all lines, continue to be plagued by hip dysplasia and other crippling issues as well, despite ongoing efforts to breed away from them.


Are you saying conformation breeders ruined or at least did significant harm to the breed?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> Are you saying conformation breeders ruined or at least did significant harm to the breed?


She would say that regardless of it being true or not. 

A lot faster than she would admit that casual breeding by people who should never ever to infinity had breeding registrations on the dogs to begin with was the reason why the breed went from being all around utility breed (police dog, search and rescue dog, herding breed, guide dog (for blind, etc), one of the TOP dog breeds for obedience back prior to 90's etc, etc... to being a breed that gets blasted by clueless owners of a different breed for looking weird + being that breed that shows up on all the HD advisories because they don't just have HD, but the hips are completely dislocated and chewed up looking by the time the owner realizes there is a problem + serious dog AND people aggression problems + primary part of every shelter mutt.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

SRW said:


> Are you saying conformation breeders ruined or at least did significant harm to the breed?


Shocking, isn’t it?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Megora said:


> She would say that regardless of it being true or not.


I doubt that. Are you acknowledging that it is true?


PalouseDogs said:


> Shocking, isn’t it?


Not


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> I doubt that. Are you acknowledging that it is true?


Nope.  Crappy breeders ruin breeds. Scroll up and you can see her recommending the OP go to a backyard breeder and buy a puppy based on a visual eyeball of the parents alone. Daft.

I do not know too many people who do conformation with their GSD's. It's not a popular breed around here. So as far as saying that conformation made the breed worse, etc. No idea. But majority of GSD's that end up in all of the OFA pages etc, come from backyard breeders who don't know (insert bleeped word here) about anything.

Many of the dogs bred specifically for police work are NOT ever going to be best for pet homes right from the start. That's another issue with this breed in that it became HUGE business to breed dogs for police departments. Talking dogs who cost like 40K+ to purchase. These dogs need training and strong/dominant type trainers. They are not for every home.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Megora said:


> Nope.  Crappy breeders ruin breeds.


I agree, they breed for looks over brains and form over function. Most important of all, the best pup of a litter is always the one they kept for themselves. 
I am a bit curious as to why breeders don't dominate every venue of competition in the canine world?


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

SRW said:


> I am a bit curious as to why breeders don't dominate every venue of competition in the canine world?


Most do seem to have a more specific venue that they compete in are known for. Like you for example know exactly where to go if someone wanted a Golden for hunt/field. That is your venue. Just like you might not know as many conformation breeders. To have one breeder that does all the different venues would be quite difficult based on not only time but money.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

JerseyChris said:


> To have one breeder that does all the different venues would be quite difficult based on not only time but money.


It would not be possible. I said breeders not breeder.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

The OP already decided to get another golden. Opining on the condition of the GSD breed as a whole does nothing for the conversation, nor is it productive.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> I doubt you’re going to get many pro GSD comments here.  My vote is for the Golden.


Looks like I'm in the minority.  I love retrievers, but I also love the shepherd dogs.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

Tylersmommy said:


> Hello
> 
> I currently own Tyler a 4yr old Golden retriever male who is fab and I'm ready to add another dog and I know Tyler will love having a brother but for the life of me can't decide what to pick.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, tough choice! I love both retrievers and shepherds, although I think I have a little bit of a bias towards Australian and German Shepherds because they can do almost all that a golden or Labrador can do, but, in my opinion, they can do all those things just a little bit better because they're also protective of their families while goldens and Labradors typically won't protect you.

You have a golden retriever, so maybe now get a German Shepherd, or, if you're wanting something a little smaller and generally more affordable and healthy than a German Shepherd, consider an Australian Shepherd.  With an Australian or German Shepherd, you can have the best of both worlds and have the gift of having a guard dog to watch your back when you're going for walks.

I think this is why shepherd dogs and I get along so well: If you love a family member or friend more than you love yourself, you'd love that person enough to fight and put your life on the line to protect that loved one from the harm of a dangerous animal or human, not chicken out and run away while leaving your loved one alone to defend himself.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

GOAussies said:


> Hmmm, tough choice! I love both retrievers and shepherds, although I think I have a little bit of a bias towards* Australian and German Shepherds because they can do almost all that a golden or Labrador can do, but, in my opinion, they can do all those things just a little bit better* because they're also protective of their families while goldens and Labradors typically won't protect you.


What...? No.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

Hildae said:


> What...? No.


Hahahaha, one biased person talking to another!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

No, not at all. You cannot in any world say that 2 herding breeds can or will do what 2 retriever breeds can or will do. It's apples to oranges, and no there is no chance an Aussie or GSD is going into the swamp to swim out and retrieve a duck 300 yards away. They are VASTLY different. They are built different, their instincts are different...so incredibly different, literal worlds apart.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

Hildae said:


> No, not at all. You cannot in any world say that 2 herding breeds can or will do what 2 retriever breeds can or will do. It's apples to oranges, and no there is no chance an Aussie or GSD is going into the swamp to swim out and retrieve a duck 300 yards away. They are VASTLY different. They are built different, their instincts are different...so incredibly different, literal worlds apart.


Okay, well, I'm just speaking from my personal, limited, experience. I had an Aussie who surely seemed to be not much different from a hunting dog, lol. She would chase lizards up a tree, sit at the bottom of the tree and bark at them until my Dad would come out with the bee-bee gun and shoot the lizard out of the tree. My dog would then pick up the downed lizard and eat it.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

GOAussies said:


> Okay, well, I'm just speaking from my personal, limited, experience. I had an Aussie who surely seemed to be not much different from a hunting dog, lol. She would chase lizards up a tree, sit at the bottom of the tree and bark at them until my Dad would come out with the bee-bee gun and shoot the lizard out of the tree. My dog would then pick up the downed lizard and eat it.


I believe any dog breed in dire straights can learn how to hunt if they know that there aren't any humans they can rely on. All dogs were hunters and scavengers at one point.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

GOAussies said:


> : If you love a family member or friend more than you love yourself, you'd love that person enough to fight and put your life on the line to protect that loved one from the harm of a dangerous animal or human, not chicken out and run away while leaving your loved one alone to defend himself.


With that will also come more liability as well. Not all GSD will get along with everyone and every other dog. Just yesterday I took my dog to the local boardwalk that at the end of the season it is very dog friendly with people, kids and dogs everywhere. All the outside restaurants allow dogs to eat with you. There is nothing that my boy does not love. As we walked the boardwalk about half the smaller ankle biting breeds would bark at him and he just looked at them like he just laughed and smiled and kept walking. Try that with a GSD.. lol


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

GOAussies said:


> Okay, well, I'm just speaking from my personal, limited, experience. I had an Aussie who surely seemed to be not much different from a hunting dog, lol. She would chase lizards up a tree, sit at the bottom of the tree and bark at them until my Dad would come out with the bee-bee gun and shoot the lizard out of the tree. My dog would then pick up the downed lizard and eat it.


There is a vast, huge difference in a dog wanting to catch a lizard, and a dog who's very genetic makeup makes it a retriever.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

A cat will chase a lizard too......just sayin'.....


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

JerseyChris said:


> With that will also come more liability as well. Not all GSD will get along with everyone and every other dog. Just yesterday I took my dog to the local boardwalk that at the end of the season it is very dog friendly with people, kids and dogs everywhere. All the outside restaurants allow dogs to eat with you. There is nothing that my boy does not love. As we walked the boardwalk about half the smaller ankle biting breeds would bark at him and he just looked at them like he just laughed and smiled and kept walking. Try that with a GSD.. lol


More liability, yes, I agree, but with training and early socialization, a shepherd will do just fine interacting with the public in non-threatening situations. You'll have to put more work in with a shepherd dog than you would with most retrievers and I understand not everybody wants to do that.


----------



## justo (Jul 10, 2019)

Tylersmommy said:


> Hello
> 
> .... I'm torn between another Golden and a GSD.
> 
> ...


just found this thread, lots of replies and i don't have the time to read all 4 pages. by now, you've probably already have made up your mind, but in case you haven't, i vote for one of each for the following reasons:

1. you, personally, enjoy & like both breeds, so why not have one of each?
2. both breeds have fantastic personalities esp, if you get your GSD from a reputable breeder as you mentioned above.
3. you mention that the GSD's shed a lot, (and the GR's don't?  both my GR's are fed excellent foods, yet they're the dog equivalent of charles schultz's pigpen character) ... so you should
be used to that.
4. you mention that GSD's "need socialization" (well, based on the GR's that i've had over the years, your GR will help with that).
5. GR's, as you probably already know, mix well with other breeds. my 1st GR grew up with a finnish spitz/GSD mix with no problem and my 2nd GR gets along great with an Aus Shepherd rescue.
6. taking a GSD out in public should not be a problem as long as they view you as the "leader of the pack". problems can arise (with ANY dog) when you convey to them that you need their
protection.
7. whichever way you go, you might want to consider getting a female (since you already have a male). this will make it easier for the 2 dogs to get along. having 2 of the same sex won't make
life impossible, just easier with one of each sex.

in short, although having 2 GR's would be great, i see no problem having one GR and one GSD. doing so, probably would provide better variety for you as well as extra entertainment. one thing i would recommend regardless as to which you choose for your 2nd dog, is to make sure there's an age gap between the 2. this is more for your sake when end-of-life issues crop up, you will only have to focus on one dog at a time rather than both. it's hard enough having to take care of one dog's special needs as they near their last days as well as the bereavement period. let's not magnify it by having to grieve over 2 at the same time.


----------



## Tylersmommy (3 mo ago)

GOAussies said:


> I think this is why shepherd dogs and I get along so well: If you love a family member or friend more than you love yourself, you'd love that person enough to fight and put your life on the line to protect that loved one from the harm of a dangerous animal or human, not chicken out and run away while leaving your loved one alone to defend himself.


Actually your wrong on this not all GSD's will protect dad's had 5 who would have been useless guards and we're not protective at all because you can not guarantee any dog regardless of breed will protect you if they are just a pet


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Megora said:


> Sort of off topic but not - skip to the 1:05 minute mark. Just for a laugh.


Perfect!


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

Tylersmommy said:


> Actually your wrong on this not all GSD's will protect dad's had 5 who would have been useless guards and we're not protective at all because you can not guarantee any dog regardless of breed will protect you if they are just a pet


That's true, but as a general rule, a German Shepherd dog is way more likely to protect you from a threatening animal or human than a golden retriever is.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

We adopted a rescue GSD mix at 6 months old, father was a white GSD mom a GSD mix. We picked the submissive sweetest girl in the litter. We normally always have goldens because of their trust worthy temperament with everyone. But we took a chance with this mix, Maggie. We loved her, so different than our Goldens. She definitely had the GSD traits, which we loved! She was a great watch dog but not at all aggressive. So happy we adopted her, and now that she’s gone we miss her so much. We might again adopt a GSD mix if we can find the right temperament again. At the time we had a rescue golden boy and a field bred golden retriever girl. They had a small adjustment at first because of their different play styles. But no fights because the mix was submissive for a GSD and the others were goldens, that love everyone. Maggie, GSD mix, is the one in the middle


----------

